# Growth of a baby Rhom



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I updated my baby rhoms pics on my link below. As you can see by the dated pictures he is developing nicely. The funny thing is, when I first got him there were a few people who told me that he wasnt a Rhom because he had so much red on the anal fin.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

He is a rhom no doubt, and a cool loooking guy at that. Good luck with him.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice man!! Keep up with the updates


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice looking rhom


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice rhombeus


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Goos looking Rhom man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

A couple more updated pics. 1 year has gone by and he is starting to shape up. Red becoming apparent in his eyes and nice dark band on the tail.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey honda is ur avatar a maneuli? looks cool, but sumwhat elongated. nice growth pics of the rhom btw!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice rhom pics....keep with the updated pictures


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I love pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool. I wish I would have done that .


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

JesseD said:


> nice rhom pics....keep with the updated pictures


No problem, I enjoy taking them. I'm starting to get more comfortable with the digital camera. Thanks for the replies.


----------

